# ICE Chest STOLEN at 11:46 Video coming



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I will update video when I can get it off the system. I guess the contest should have went all week.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Your such a tease. LOL Cant wait to see it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lmao! Nice. Danged ol crackhead couldn't resist the urge probably even knowing it was booby trapped by the popo. Dumbass people. Lol


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Just when I was about to give up on it......lol. Too funny.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Every law enforcement department should have one.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Every law enforcement department should have one.


... or two
thousand..


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

You will have to settle for still pictures, I will post video when at a computer.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you call the popo or do they call you when it's stolen? Just curious. Good to know there is at least one thief who isnt a 2cooler.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shoot I should of played! I was going to bet at 11:45 today......

Lol I could be joking....

Looks like the culprit had a get away driver. Organized crime for sure.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Every law enforcement department should have one.


AP has many GPS Yeti's.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Set the hook!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Bazooka said:


> Do you call the popo or do they call you when it's stolen? Just curious. Good to know there is at least one thief who isnt a 2cooler.


They know when it moved a foot and start chasing.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The Mullet Bandit strikes again


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate thieves! You gotta know this isn't the first time this dude ever took someone else's chit.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Anybody with a mullet like that deserves to be caught. :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol! Hell yea! Local tweaker type for sure.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

2 birds, 1 stone.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Broad daylight, no less! Amazing!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

"My friend told me to get his ice chest he left when he was mowing..." "This isn't his?" "He said it was white." "My friends name? Well I don't know him that well. He's just this guy I see at the shop and rob in the morning. He knew I was coming this way...."


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Dam...now this Yetti Cam has gotten addictive. I check in at least 4-5 times a day just to see who took the bait! I love this!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Weird that they weren't at work on a Tuesday morning, I guess they took vacation from their jobs. yeah right!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Did i win?!?!?

I guess i was totally wrong on it being too suspicious. lol


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> Did i win?!?!?
> 
> I guess i was totally wrong on it being too suspicious. lol


 LOL I thought the same thing. No winners contest ended on Monday 8AM, see original thread and original post by me.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I will call APPD and make sure they put on entertainment back.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

jdusek said:


> I will call APPD and make sure they put on entertainment back.


 thank you!
snookered


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well done JT!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> The Mullet Bandit strikes again


And a fine mullet to be sure. Maybe we could have a name the mullet type contest along with the guess on which time the cooler is stolen.

If almost looks like a "townie," but it isn't wide enough at the bottom. A proper townie mullet spreads across the shoulders at the bottom. If dude conditioned more I think he'd have an excellent feathermullet.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

jdusek said:


> LOL I thought the same thing. No winners contest ended on Monday 8AM, see original thread and original post by me.


DANG! Just my luck, always a day late and a dollar short :headknock

Glad you got another one anyways. Reset that rat trap! :brew2:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it! Like said, rebait the trap and keep it goin.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Never thought it was going to happen in broad daylight!!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

LMFAO!!!! This is great!......im hooked.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

You could bolt that sukker down and catch MANY people with one bait.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

would love to see the police takedown video


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Excellent! Effing thieves!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What is even sadder about both the stings is that it is 2 people working together. Losers think it is perfectly OK to steal and they feel comfortable hanging out with another thief.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

So this was set up by local PD?.....it has a GPS unit in it?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I knew there was more than one crack head cooler thief down there!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Are there public booking photo's after the police arrest them? Perhaps a yeti wall of shame?
This is a public service. Every police dept should have similar stings. Complete with video and booking photo's


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> The Mullet Bandit strikes again





mrau said:


> And a fine mullet to be sure. Maybe we could have a name the mullet type contest along with the guess on which time the cooler is stolen.
> 
> If almost looks like a "townie," but it isn't wide enough at the bottom. A proper townie mullet spreads across the shoulders at the bottom. If dude conditioned more I think he'd have an excellent feathermullet.


For now we'll need to settle on the generic Meximullet.

This is definitely COPS material. One of the news channels needs to send a reporter out to interview the perps as they're escorted to the jail house.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> So this was set up by local PD?.....it has a GPS unit in it?


Yes and Yes after they stole my real ice chest that was lockup on my porch. This is the second time this chest has been stolen in 8 days. 4 thief's down.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

jdusek said:


> Yes and Yes after they stole my real ice chest that was lockup on my porch. This is the second time this chest has been stolen in 8 days. 4 thief's down.


Did they already arrest the guys from today? Do they arrest the driver and the snatcher?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Time to throw dem thieves a curve......Put a GPS in that 26' Weber and see how long it stays put!! :ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that 007??? LOL


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that 007??? LOL


LMAO was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Trap is reset by APPD


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

FREON said:


> Time to throw dem thieves a curve......Put a GPS in that 26' Weber and see how long it stays put!! :ac550:


I don't think my older 26" Weber would entice anyone now my new 37" Rancher that is over 1000 dollars probably would. That is why it is staying at home and not going anywhere near down there.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Weird that they weren't at work on a Tuesday morning, I guess they took vacation from their jobs. yeah right!


They are on disability, I'm sure. He has a bad back.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like APPD does not update their mug shot page that often. Current list is through 3/10/2015. First guy was busted on the 16th. Maybe the next time they update it will have your thieves on there.

https://ap-police.com/recent-arrests-12/


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Keep on popping those dam scumbags dusek!! Good job!!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Thread of the year!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that 007??? LOL


I thought the same thing!!! LOL


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Should get 2 to 5 for bad taste #mullett.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

one other suggestion you might make to them is a kayak to change it up a bit

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1399818


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll admit I don't know squat about trucks, but isn't that a fairly new nice truck?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'll admit I don't know squat about trucks, but isn't that a fairly new nice truck?


looks like an early 90's chevy


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*No*



POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'll admit I don't know squat about trucks, but isn't that a fairly new nice truck?


Probably a 99-00 or so


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok as promised here is the video.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Classic!! This sting operation is a cash cow for AP.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I cannot stop smiling. This is awesome. I guess they don't have access to the interwebs to see how we are all enjoying this and they keep coming.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Are those boys in jail yet?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

99-02 chevrolet


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

same MO as the last guys.......came around the corner, saw it, whipped a U and took it

I almost wonder if these 2 and the last 2 had not seen it before and were coming specifically to get it because they both came down the road, made the corner, hooked a U and took it and went on a different way 

also AP needs a "cooler monkey" like a trunk monkey


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

just awesome


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Can these guys not see the camera, or do they just not care?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

They are incredibly stupid.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

goatchze said:


> Can these guys not see the camera, or do they just not care?


dey eyes are on the ( rigged ) prize , not cams, lmao, awesome:dance:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Police oughtta have a button they can push and the cooler will electrify the person carrying it off. Then handcuff'em while they are squirming on the ground.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Does the APPD know how popular this is on 2Cool?


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

This is great! Snag 'em and bag 'em


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Wack'n & Stack'nâ€¦Awesome keep going.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

jdusek said:


> AP has many GPS Yeti's.


They got a guy about 6 months ago down the street from our place in Rockport,, It was a guys son that lives on our block,, He had taken one off a guides boatâ€¦ We weren't down there that week but the neighbors said they were pretty surprised when several cop cars pulled up and arrested the guy with the hot yetiâ€¦...


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

wisslbritches said:


> *For now we'll need to settle on the generic Meximullet.*
> 
> This is definitely COPS material. One of the news channels needs to send a reporter out to interview the perps as they're escorted to the jail house.


I honestly almost went with meximullet. But I kept trying to envision exactly how fine his mullet might be if he just used better (or any) hair products and I got carried away with the possibilities. Lol.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

post removed because I didnt know the back story.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mako-Wish said:


> im still not sure how a cooler taken from a public place that has been sitting there for 4 days in considered "theft" and not "cleanup". Its not a vehicle, or a boat, its not registered to anyone, nor is it in a vehicle or a boat. To be honest if I drove by that cooler everyday for a week I would probably stop and grab it too. Obviously the owner isnt coming back for it.


It's sitting on a deck in front of a trailer.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

15 seconds from time truck stopped to them driving off. It happens that quick. 

Good catch!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Mako-Wish said:


> im still not sure how a cooler taken from a public place that has been sitting there for 4 days in considered "theft" and not "cleanup". Its not a vehicle, or a boat, its not registered to anyone, nor is it in a vehicle or a boat. To be honest if I drove by that cooler everyday for a week I would probably stop and grab it too. Obviously the owner isnt coming back for it.


*it is not a public place like a boat ramp. It is in a trailer park on a porch next to a trailer* with other items like my dock box. In case you did not follow all the post this started because they came on my porch and took mine that had a cable lock on it.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

jdusek said:


> *it is not a public place like a boat ramp. It is in a trailer park on a porch next to a trailer* with other items like my dock box. In case you did not follow all the post this started because they came on my porch and took mine that had a cable lock on it.


OH! Thank you for the clarification. I stand corrected then. Good job. This whole time I thought it was just placed on a public dock or something.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great. Stupid people never catch on.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtupper said:


> Thread of the year!


Got a vote from me.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have one of those trackers in my boat. It moves 1 foot, I get an e mail.
And it links to a map of the current location.
It's called Spot Trace.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Main Frame 8 said:


> 15 seconds from time truck stopped to them driving off. It happens that quick.
> 
> Good catch!!


Nice avatar.....:walkingsm


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

jdusek said:


> Trap is reset by APPD


LMAO!!!! re-bait that mofo!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I miss*

Video somewhere along the way or not up yet ??


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Paging Al NotSharpton...yer good ole boys are at it again.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Troutman123 said:


> Video somewhere along the way or not up yet ??


aint looking good enough


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Video post #59


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

they must not be on here lol


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

What is the link to the cam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I occasionally watch the TV show, Bait Car. Would this be called Bait Box?


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

jdusek said:


> Trap is reset by APPD


Do we need to get a pool going?

Time of theft?
Mullet or skin head?
Getaway driver or alone?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

As soon as names are known, they should be posted here as well. 
I can't stand a thief.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

They should know that to easy lol. Drugs make u stupid I guess


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wow*

Thanks can't wait see scum on APP Mugshots "Best of the Best"


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Can I get arrested for putting someone's yeti in there back yard. Cause I've done that before


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok, this requires at a MINIMUM a live internet feed! I could see Directv or Uverse dedicating a channel to this fine cause???

This is waaaay better than the Sunday Ticket....

Y eti
M ullet
C atch
C am

Sign me up!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would have it, triggered when they pick it up, a Voice box recording comes on and says" your a [email protected] *** have a nice day [email protected]!"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, this will be in the running for thread of the year!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

post on u-tube-maybe Yeti will pay you $$$$$$$$! Steal us and see what happens! We make ice AND have built in gps and come with cameras to watch us!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

mrau said:


> And a fine mullet to be sure. Maybe we could have a name the mullet type contest along with the guess on which time the cooler is stolen.
> 
> If almost looks like a "townie," but it isn't wide enough at the bottom. A proper townie mullet spreads across the shoulders at the bottom. If dude conditioned more I think he'd have an excellent feathermullet.


Exactly what I was thinking. The Mullet must be a requirement


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

alant said:


> Do we need to get a pool going?
> 
> Time of theft?
> Mullet or skin head?
> Getaway driver or alone?


Number of teeth perp has? Over/Under is 12.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bill said:


> Ok, this will be in the running for thread of the year!


For TTMB definitely. :dance:


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Orange shirt now.
Orange suit later.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Is the camrera hidden that well?


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd love to see it filled with weights. His reaction when he tries to pick it up would be funny. Plus, does he remove the weights then steal the chest? Or try to get his buddy out of the truck to steal the weights and the chest?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Another victory for the good guys!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Aransas Pass Five O*


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Is the camrera hidden that well?


No, they are mounted on the awning rail. They are white so they do blend in against the white trailer.

However at night the rows of IR LEDS glow red, so I would say obvious if you know what they are, but most people just don't pay that much attention I guess when they are stealing.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Time for a GPS tracker. Need to see where they go.

Notice the other cooler already in the truck? Making their rounds...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> Time for a GPS tracker. Need to see where they go.
> 
> Notice the other cooler already in the truck? Making their rounds...


It has a tracker bro. The cops track it.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I would love to see the dashcam video of these D-bags getting pulled over.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is pretty dang cool.

One morning on the way to work. I saw an early 90's shortbed beat to hell with about 6 yetis. It was early 6 am. Had to be making the rounds.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

What is it about coastal towns and thieves? Ive had 2 rods and reels stolen from behind a fence, I thought it wasnt visible from the street. This was in Port Aransas. And on opening day of teal season my truck ( F250 ) got broken into at Wilson Cut. Sheriff Dept said, Yep happens every year. Came back at noon and my door handle was on the ground and lock mechanism all mangled. Oh I so envisioned beating someone bloody.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just drove by the new bait cooler!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> I would have it, triggered when they pick it up, a Voice box recording comes on and says" your a [email protected] *** have a nice day [email protected]!"[/QUOTE]
> 
> What would be funny is to rig something up like on Home Alone. When they pick it up have the sound of a pump shotgun getting loaded and someone saying freeze A#@$%^. Then a second later have sounds of the shotgun firing real loud and watch the guy run pooping his pants.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spike404 said:


> I occasionally watch the TV show, Bait Car. Would this be called Bait Box?


no, that's what they call the show where they use undercover cops dressed as street hookers.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

*Subscribed*









Internet Gold!










Thank you.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

This is fantastic!
I want to gps everything I have!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Is there a reality show coming?

Interested. But not _that_ interested.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So, did the trap get reset after yesterday?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> So, did the trap get reset after yesterday?


Post #46


----------



## philcam (Aug 29, 2012)

Too bad the cops can't seize the truck they used to steal the Yeti. It would be great for them to loose something they worked for.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

*Good Idea!*



philcam said:


> Too bad the cops can't seize the truck they used to steal the Yeti. It would be great for them to loose something they worked for.


:walkingsmImpound the vehicle to recover cost of law enforcement cost, court costs etc. They can get it after leaving a deposit and get the deposit back if not convicted.

Got video of a girl stealing my computer system and TV several years ago. Called the Aransas Co Sheriff Dept. and the deputy told me I knew her. Told him I had never seen here before. He didn't even take report or the copy I made of the thief. Should have went to the sheriff himself and the local news paper.

Also stole my pillow cases to haul away here loot!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

if it was a live web cam then no 2coolers would work or sleep - would be watching it 24-7


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*whack um off*

If our laws were like the Middle East we would'nt have these kind of idiots stealing. If caught stealing over there in their country they cut their hands off with a Machete !!!! No hands no stealing Simple


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

juan said:


> If our laws were like the Middle East we would'nt have these kind of idiots stealing. If caught stealing over there in their country they cut their hands off with a Machete !!!! No hands no stealing Simple


Sharia law huh? Brilliant!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Any word on what happened to the guy that was caught?


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

We should start a competition between towns to see which area can entice the most dbags by labor day.


----------

